# Novo fenómeno identificado, Lagos Atmosféricos



## Albifriorento (9 Jan 2022 às 16:04)

Vejam o video...


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2022 às 16:22)

Já tinha lido uma notícia sobre isso, não me lembro em que site mas desconfio ser no portal SAPO.


----------

